# Sound Audio Files Tokyo Rose WW2



## Emac44 (Feb 20, 2007)

I came across thes web site some time ago. And one of interests is the voice of Tokyo Rose. Making a broadcast in 1944. The web site also includes a Audio file of Armed Forces Radio as well. Thought some maybe interested in listening to the Audio files. Also has Audio Files of Royal Australian Regiments (RAR) and a mixed areas of Australian Songs sung during WW1 and WW2 and current songs. In further looking through web site on pages 2 and 3 one will find posters and book covers from WW1 and WW2 

Audio; The Ode; Finest Hour, Tokyo Rose, marches music

hope you find it interesting as I did. And Aussies if you scroll down the page to an audio file called 21 guns its a must listen to. A tribute to the Light Horse. Nearly cried listening to it. Filled me with pride in being an Aussie. Some British songs as well from Vera Lynn during WW2. Last Post and the Rouse also on audio file very interesting web site


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 21, 2007)

And to my Aussie mates go to the near bottom of this web page that will open. Were the former president of the RSL askes you to down load a cd quality mps file do so. Its a brilliant audio file download. Simple words from the RSL. Can you hear Australian Heros Marching by a gentleman called Peter Barnes and if you look further after clicking to find this song it comes in audio file plus a video via you tube.com also lyrics can be downloaded if you wish. Absolutely brilliant my Aussie mates. Hope you enjoy it. I did left a lump in my throat the size of a bowen mango


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 21, 2007)

I've been trying to get my hands on as much WWII Audio as I can, mostly from www.earthstation1.com. While I'm at work, I have it constantly playing on my computer. heh heh. I know I'm driving the people around me crazy.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 21, 2007)

Was that site of any use to you Thorlifter. I know it was mostly Australian or British contend but it did have some American contend if only a few examples


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh it was big time helpful

*WWII-an audio History 78 Hours in 437 MP3's*
SPEECHES BROADCASTS by Franklin Roosevelt, Winston Churchill, Adolf Hitler, Benito Mussolini, Josef Stalin, Harry S. Truman, Mildred "Axis Sally" Gillars, Neville Chamberlain, Gen. Eisenhower, Gen. MacArthur, Gen. Marshall, Gen. Montgomery, Eleanor Roosevelt, Ezra Pound, William "Lord Haw-Haw" Joyce, Goering, Goebbels, Gen. Tojo, King George VI, Charles Lindbergh more. 

BATTLES EVENTS such as the sinkings of the Bismark, Graf Spee and Prince of Wales; the invasion of Poland; the fall liberation of France; the invasion of the Soviet Union; the Munich agreement; the annexation of Czechoslovakia; the Battle of Britain; Victory in Europe Victory over Japan declarations; declarations of war by Great Britain, Germany, the United States and Japan; Pearl Harbor; D-Day; Iwo Jima; the fall liberation of the Philippines; Stalingrad; the ascension of the Nazis; the USS Missouri surrender ceremonies; American isolationism; the Atomic bomb; much more! 

*D-Day Dawns - 1 hours News coverage of D-Day's beginnings*

*The Broadcasts of Lord Haw Haw - 11 propaganda broadcasts*
THE BROADCASTS OF LORD HAW HAW VOL. 1 (49:52) contains: 
Track 01: December 1939 - Remarks on damage to HMS Exeter 
Track 02: April 1940 - Denmark Norway invaded 
Track 03: April 1940 - Denmark Norway invaded 
Track 04: April 1940 - Denmark Norway, "Schmidt Smith" 
Track 05: April 1940 - Russo-Finnish War concludes, The Altmark, Churchill, war review 
Track 06: May 1940 - Holland Belgium invaded 

THE BROADCASTS OF LORD HAW HAW VOL. 2 (52:58) contains: 
Track 01: June 1940 - The fall of France 
Track 02: July 1940 - Invasion of Britain looms, Oran, captured French Archives 
Track 03: Early 1941 - Balkan intentions denied 
Track 04: December 1941 - Pearl Harbor, Japanese Pacific victories 
Track 05: April 1945 - Last broadcast, immediately before British soldiers raided studio 

This is just a couple. They also have CD's of D-Day songs, propaganda posters (I have this one....980 posters), Combat America is aerial combat footage, plus many more. I love this site.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 23, 2007)

Great site that Emac. I use it all the time.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Thor glad to help and yes Wild its a good site blew me away most of Wednesday afternoon. Wild I remember when I first started in QR at a place called TNG Electrical section. There were posters up on the workshop walls dating back to WW2. These were original posters and had been there for over 40 years at the time. Such things about Railway men not mentioning troop and train movements etc. Other propaganda posters of the time during WW2 etc. I would have dearly loved to have scored them. No idea what became of them after I moved on. Possibley they were eventually got taken down and burned with other rubbish when the workshop got remodelled some time ago. Bit of a pity


----------

